
Show HN: Warpist – route any URL to any domain - omneity
Warpist.com is a managed reverse proxy, that allows to route any given URL or website to a domain that you control.
It is a user friendly, non-technical, managed alternative to configuring nginx or haproxy, and deploying a server for this sole purpose.<p>The idea came by as I had to setup reverse proxies for several hosted Google Sheets and Script apps, and I reached a repeatable process that&#x27;s both solid and relatively easy to automate. I&#x27;ve also used it for several websites (hosted for free :D) to put them directly on a regular domain.<p>As I&#x27;m reaching the MVP stage soon product-wise, I thought I could try to generate some traction already and validate the idea further.<p>Is this something you have a need for? Make sure to sign up if it&#x27;s something you could make use of. Constructive feedback is also very welcome.<p><a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;warpist.com" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;warpist.com</a>
======
btown
Are you actually rewriting HTML content, script content, and AJAX content to
route everything (and rewrite things recursively) through your proxy, so that
you can handle e.g. AJAX calls to api.destination.com which may be only CORS-
enabled for destination.com but not desiredsite.com? I've had to build this
type of thing before, and it's a massive pain to get right. Had been
considering writing something for the generic use case in Cloudflare Workers.
If this is along the lines of what you're doing, I'd be very interested in
being an active alpha tester and providing active feedback. Hit me up at the
email in my profile if you want to chat!

~~~
omneity
Yes, you got it right, that's exactly the concept (and the pain I'm trying to
alleviate).

I will reach out to you, thanks!

